# DIY LampHood ala ADA Grand Solar I



## SuperWen (9 Jul 2011)

sorry there are no explanations in each pictures, but peoples say "picture worth thousand words" 

*design:*



 





I'm using plywood 10mm and aluminum sheet 0.9mm for the hood.
Aluminum sheet coated with wood pattern sticker, and screwed to the plywood











*installation:*
PL lamp holder








1. wire from PL lamps
2. fan adaptor
3. cable to electricity
4. MH indoor housing ($30)
5. sling cable 
6. DC fan ($5)
7. PL lamp 2x36W ballast ($7)
8. cable to MH ballast
9. PL lamps fitting ($2 each)

others:
- MH bulb 150W 8000K ($30)
- PL Bulb 36W 8000K ($7)
- Plywood ($15)
- Aluminum sheet ($2)
- lamp holder ($2)
- lamp stand ($50)
- cable plug, cable, terminal, etc ($10)


For MH 150W + PL 2x36W

*Light Off:*
























*Light On:*



















*MH Ballast:*







*Inside Cabinet:*


----------

